# Test Prop switch to test Enth timing



## pasamoto (Aug 16, 2012)

ran prop/mast/tren for 4wks. ran out of prop and switched to ENth over the weekend. i feeel as tho ive been tired all week and energy motivation is low. prop was 175mg per week. test enth is 210mg per wk.  do i feel this way beacuse i switched? or something else.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 16, 2012)

You should have tappered into the Test E. It takes a couple weeks for it to really hit and with in a few days the prop is gone. So there is a gape where you will be not producing test or really low. Also 175mg per week and 210 per week I all most wouldnt call that worth it. I would pump it to 500. How much tren are you running?


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 16, 2012)

i did attemmpt to bridge/taper into the test E. i ran 75mg per week for the past 2weeks. im trying to cut to 6%(just under 8%now) bf. so i had the test very low to just keep me feeling ok. trenA was at 280, bumbed to 350 after no sides.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 16, 2012)

I would raise your test up, 75mg per week I think that is less then your body produces naturally. Bump your test up some around 500 and see how you feel. 500 shouldnt add on extra water at that level. If it does, drop it 50mg and see how you feel. You can probably get away with 300mg lowest from my experience and be fine.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 16, 2012)

i will raise to to 300mg. should i get some more prop? or just stay with the test E at this point?


----------



## AugustWest (Aug 16, 2012)

Body produces about 250mg a week.  Keep your dosage around 500mg /week of whatever test it is your running to a solid anabolic effect.

Also Test E takes about 2 weeks to build up in your system, so continue to run the prop for 2 weeks after first test e pin, then drop prop week 3 and go just Enth.

If your running Tren (i havent yet) I have heard of bros going as low as 350mg test with the tren, essentially just enough to maintain male function.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm doing 350 a week of test prop with tren ace (490 a week) with no sides and feeling good.  Just added mast e and anavar.  Should I be increasing the test?


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 16, 2012)

Just as august said. If it was me, I would start out at 500 see if I am retaining to much water. Only reason to drop test on tren is to get a more cut look. If you are not retaining water, maybe up it to 600 or if you are retaining water then drop the test to 400 and just do what your body feels is right. For tren I like prop just because you have to pin eod or ed any ways, you might as well do prop. Prop is great for not putting on water. I would pin 150mg eod of prop and 75mg-100mg of tren eod. For anavar 75mg to 100mg. Only reason why I am saying this much is because i would assume you are both experienced if your on tren.


----------



## mr.giggles (Aug 16, 2012)

AugustWest said:


> Body produces about 250mg a week.  Keep your dosage around 500mg /week of whatever test it is your running
> 
> If your running Tren (i havent yet) I have heard of bros going as low as 350mg test with the tren, essentially just enough to maintain male function.



250mg is wayyyyy to high.. it's roughly 49mg/wk the human body produces..


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 18, 2012)

i just want to run enough test to be lightly ebove normal levels. without bloods i know there is no way to tell. that why i went with 210mg a weeek. seemed to be a popular TRT dose


----------



## Dannie (Aug 18, 2012)

How do you pin Test E? EOD or EW?


----------



## Ezskanken (Aug 18, 2012)

Dannie said:


> How do you pin Test E? EOD or EW?



Is that a question for the OP or just in general?


----------



## Dannie (Aug 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Is that a question for the OP or just in general?


For the OP.
Just a remainder that Test E peaks within 48hours after injection, but some individuals choose to inject EW.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 18, 2012)

i have been pinning mon and thur


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 20, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> ran prop/mast/tren for 4wks. ran out of prop and switched to ENth over the weekend. i feeel as tho ive been tired all week and energy motivation is low. prop was 175mg per week. test enth is 210mg per wk.  do i feel this way beacuse i switched? or something else.



I think you feel that way just because you are coming up on 4 weeks of low testosterone.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 20, 2012)

mr.giggles said:


> 250mg is wayyyyy to high.. it's roughly 49mg/wk the human body produces..



Not an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Good discussion.

What about going from enth to prop. Do i need to run the enth and prop together?


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 22, 2012)

i dont have experience with that. but i cant see why u would need to.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

always start with e 1st since it takes longer to kick in.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Aug 22, 2012)

Alinshop said:


> always start with e 1st since it takes longer to kick in.



will do. and thanks.


----------

